
I Just Launched Deals by Makers - claeusdev
Hey Guys, i was looking for affordable deals for indie makers like myself and I realized that it was hard to find sometimes. I mean you get to enjoy some discounts if you&#x27;re part of some communities online but then otherwise you&#x27;d have to search and search well. I bought dealsbymakers.com just yesterday and then decided to build a web app that will allow makers to post deals and discounts for their products so that people like myself can have a try. I have deployed to production and I could really use your feedback. This is my first project in a while and I would like its growth to be driven by the maker-comunity. Also if you&#x27;re a maker and you don&#x27;t have the time and luxury to post please DM me a link to your product and I will make a great post about it for you. I believe we can get more people using our products if we can offer them the best deal for money.
======
dylz
You have unmarked affiliate spam on your platform already (the VPN one).

Probably want to keep this cleaned out or you might be subject to regulation.

